# Ipod touch not working in center console.



## mobitsfa (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey,
I recently got an ipod touch and it's not working when plugged into the adapter / armrest. The screen pops up on my touch that says it's plugged in, but can't charge, which is normal i think. Nothing will play, even after hitting aux (cd twice). 
I used to have a classic ipod and it worked when plugged in.
It's a 2g touch with 3.0 software, jailbroken.


----------



## dr.dodds (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: Ipod touch not working in center console. (mobitsfa)*

charging feature only works with first gen ipods. they charge @ 12 volts. YOUR IPOD CHARGES @ 5 VOLTS.


----------



## Tee Why (Dec 3, 2009)

I just got a 2010 CC and was looking to plug my iTouch (2Gen) through the Aux input via a docking cable and not the 3.5mm headphone jack into the Aux input. Main reason was b/c I heard that the sound quality is better with a docking port to Aux input.
However, I hear 2nd and 3rd generation iTouch are not compatible with most of these as they made changes to the port for the video.
Looking online at Amazon, a person tried this plug from Myvu, which is a cable made for video viewing and the person states that it works for their iTouch with the Aux input.
http://www.myvu.com/myvu-connection-cable.aspx
I'll probably end up getting this as I'm not interested in getting an iPod adapter from the dealer.


----------



## cyburygunr (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: (Tee Why)*

Do you know if the Myvu cable will display video to the navigation screen while the vehicle is being driven? I have a 2009 VW CC Luxury. I currently use an aux cable with no problem, but there is no video.


----------

